

We made Tinder for questions. What do you think? - erika13
http://frag.so/app

======
adpd
I get some German text mingled with English on the landing page.

The email form has at least two German phrases:

"E-Mail-Addresse"

and

"Welches Smartphone-Betriebssystem verwendest Du?"

Apart from that, it looks interesting and I'd be tempted to give it a go.

Is the beta currently running?

